# Tires & Shocks



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We have a 2006 F-150 with factory tires and shocks. I would like to get better tires (LT rated) and better shocks. Currently it has passenger rated tires and factory shocks,







. I was wondering what other people have and what works. I figure if I get enough information then maybe I can get the authorization from the boss (aka DW)







. I have not noticed any problems with the factory stuff, yet.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I can honestly say that going with load rated tires will at least give you some piece of mind. Of course that is the more expensive way to go unless you are looking at an air shock setup. What the heck, get both. Should be able to equip your truck with HD shocks and LT tires for under a grand.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

LT Tires will feel more stable going around turns. Or crank up the pressure on your existing tires to near max. Can't make any recommendations as I feel once you go to LT, all tires are suitable.

Bilstein Shocks are wonderful shocks, they will take some of the oscillations porpoising.

At the end of the day it appears your pulling a 28' Kargaroo with a 1/2 ton truck. I would consider LT tires and new shocks as Band Aids which may or may not get you a real good towing experience. They may just get you by until it is time for a new truck.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Eeek! Pardon me, you have a new truck.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Eric,

I have kind of mixed feelings on the tire front. Everybody says to go with the LT tires (and I agree they would be the best option), but after a year and a half towing our 28RS-DS with 'P' rated Goodyears, they do just fine. They are a PITA to find replacements for in the 18" size the Titan uses, and expensive, but I have not suffered any of the downsides that flexible sidewall is supposed to cause.

Initially, I was going to swap to LT's immediately, but couldn't bring myself to trash a brand new set of tires, and decided to wait ubtil they were worn down a ways. Now, when replacement time comes, I'm not sure what I will do. The LT's are great for towing, but those P's are sure comfortable for an everyday driver.

As far as shocks go, I am a huge Bilstein fan. Back in the day, I really punished my shocks on the SCCA Pro Rally circuit, and I will say - without reservation - that I don't think there is a better shock on the market.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

If you do shocks then Bilstien are the way to go. You should get a better towing experience but also non towing will be better too. They area Ggod selling point and come with a lifetime warranty. Its on my list to change on my new truck but spending on a new truck (about $250) is hard to do at this time.

I don't know enough about the tires to give good advice but they will give you more margin with whatever load you have but the rest still may not be up to it.

Good luck


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

If it were me, I would go with the tires first, and see how the truck does. It will feel a lot more firm with just them. Then after a year or so, I would look into the shocks if I were still unhappy.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Just tossed a set of those P-rated tires , wanted to cry ! Looked like they were only 1/3 worn . Put on some 245/75R16 , 10 Ply (E) , max air pressure is 80 lbs , but am putting in 65 lbs for towing . Pretty bumpy when not towing with 65 lbs , lowered to 40 lbs and what a difference . Not quite as smooth as the P- tires but close enough that I forgot the 10 plys were on !

Guess I'll start saving my pennies for some Blistiens , got them on my old Z-71 and still working as new after 150K miles . Is there a towing , HD model in these shocks or does one model cover both off-roading and HD useage ?


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I replaced the stock shocks on my 04 Ford F150 with Rancho adjustable shocks. I crank them up to the max for towing and then back about two or three numbers for daily driving. I have played with different settings and prefer a bit on the firm side as the truck handles better. Still have the stock General tires but I add another 4-5lbs of air pressure when towing our 23rs. This combo seems to work great.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Akdream you may want to look into a set of timbrens to go on top of your rear axle. A pair of timbrens for 1/2 ton truck are good for 5000 lbs. I have a set of timbrens on my 1/2 ton GMC with a good pair of monroe shocks. Together they work fine, I pull my 4wd John Deere diesel tractor with this setup and my truck sits level.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> LT Tires will feel more stable going around turns. Or crank up the pressure on your existing tires to near max. Can't make any recommendations as I feel once you go to LT, all tires are suitable.
> 
> Bilstein Shocks are wonderful shocks, they will take some of the oscillations porpoising.
> 
> ...


In 2006 Ford increased the towing capacity for the f-150, 9300 lbs with the stock HD towing pkg. I have not weighed the truck yet but I have not had any problems with hills, braking, or handling.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Back in the day, I really punished my shocks on the SCCA Pro Rally circuit....(snip)
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]130706[/snapback]​


Eh?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Check out tirerack.com for ratings on tires. We have the Bridgestone Dueller AT Revo and have been very happy with them. Replaced our stock Goodyear Wranglers, and it's like night & day!


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Cranking up the air in P rated tires is not a good substitute for LT's. The higher air pressure would help, but the LT's have stiffer side walls. Additional air pressure can't compensate for that.

I have the Rancho 9000 adjustable shocks on my current truck, and the truck before that, and the truck before that one, and so on. Basically, I've been using them for about a dozen years now. Having the ability to tailor the ride to be exactly what I want it to be -- towing or not -- is a huge benefit. Highly recommended.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> I have the Rancho 9000 adjustable shocks... Having the ability to tailor the ride to be exactly what I want it to be -- towing or not -- is a huge benefit.


I have heard good things about the Rancho shocks as well, Jim. Just out of curiosity, how often do you adjust them? Before and after every trip?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

I just recently put on the Goodyear Fortera SilentArmor - Excellent tire (here is the link to tireracks review of them) http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?ti...era+SilentArmor Very quiet, towed my 21RS the other day without a problem. Ride "seemed" smoother than with the Michelin LTX's I used to have on there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks like a pretty nice tire, Alan.
Great ratings... And better yet, it comes in an 18" size that might actually fit my Titan.
Let's see, that now gives me... um... three choices! Cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Heh - tried to get a set of those at the local GY shop and the idget quoted me $230 a piece - LOL

Looks like I'll be getting Revo's.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

akdream said:


> NJMikeC said:
> 
> 
> > LT Tires will feel more stable going around turns.Â Or crank up the pressure on your existing tires to near max. Can't make any recommendations as I feel once you go to LT, all tires are suitable.
> ...


I don't understand why Ford would put together an HD towing package with 9300# of capacity and not give you LT tires...maybe they were just hanging on to something to 'improve' next year. If you ask me you should've got a hemi!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

mik0445 said:


> I just recently put on the Goodyear Fortera SilentArmor - Excellent tire (here is the link to tireracks review of them) http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?ti...era+SilentArmor Very quiet, towed my 21RS the other day without a problem. Ride "seemed" smoother than with the Michelin LTX's I used to have on there.


How well will the new tires do in the snow and ice?


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have heard good things about the Rancho shocks as well, Jim. Just out of curiosity, how often do you adjust them? Before and after every trip?


I adjust my shocks probably more then most people do.

Normally, I ride with them set at 5 front and rear (the shocks can be set from 1-9). When towing my TT I set them at 7 front and rear. When I'm towing the backhoe -- I do small scale excavating on the side -- I set them at 8 front and rear; the backhoe, trailer and tools weigh over 8,000 pounds, while my TT weighs in at around 5,500, so I want to firm it up a bit more when towing the backhoe. I also adjust them if I happen to be hauling something heavy, like firewood, stones, mulch, etc.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am a big fan of BF Goodrich All Terrains. You cant beat the traction in ice and snow and standing water, and they hold up well. But I guess to each his own right.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I replaced my tires on the suburban with Pirelli scorpions. Great riding tire with a good safty rating. 
Jim, I agree the rancho 9000 shocks are the way to go. Around town I drop the tire presure to 55 front/65 rear and adjust the shocks to 5. It rides smooth like the P-metric tires. Towing the presure goes to 70 front/80 rear and the shocks go to 8. This adjustability is like having two different sets of shocks for the price of one set. Kirk


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> I am a big fan of BF Goodrich All Terrains. You cant beat the traction in ice and snow and standing water, and they hold up well. But I guess to each his own right.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Bill


I always used the BFG's also, but my last pair seemed to wear out so quickly.

I read somewhere that the new compound was softer than it used to be for the rock climbing crowd.









Steve


----------

